# cichlid falling apart!!!! whats wrong?



## LS70 (Jun 3, 2006)

I recently moved 3 cichlids into a 75g tank, 2 are doing failry well, 1 is in poor shape. 

it happened a few days after the move, originally thought these were signs of a fight, or tail getting stuck in the filter or something. but now not so sure the skin before the tail looked like it was cut, but now the tail fin is starting to decay, i can actually see the vains where the cut was....

http://75gaquarium.blogspot.com/2010/02/blog-post.html


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Thats not a chewing injury (though it could have started that way), its some sort of infection. Go look for matching pics on the disease sites, start with pics of "tail rot" or "fin and tail rot"


----------



## LS70 (Jun 3, 2006)

tried looking before i posted, cant find anything matching, 

it started out as an open wound before the tail and progressed towards it, but it is on both sides,


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

diseases can be hard to narrow down as there can be numerous explanations. Have you checked out any funguses? or bacterial infections? to see if they match?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> ). The skin clouds up in some areas, then comes off, leaving bloody patches Your fish are affected by a heavy Costia infection Use: Forma-Green -or- Acriflavine Neutral -or- Copper Sulfate.


 http://www.fishyfarmacy.com/fish_diseases/skin_disorders.html

Does this fit? Its not far off what I would try. Put the fish in hospital tank try quickcure for 3 days, change 100% of the water, try acriflavine, repeat, try coppersafe, repeat try maracyn/maracyn II combo. 

Odds are the fish will die before you figure it out. But every med you try that doesn't work is one off your "to try" list when the next fish gets sick.


----------



## LS70 (Jun 3, 2006)

I checked this morning, and he no longer has a tail fin! it fell off in large pieces! its like the infection ate through the skin just before the tail. 

he is still doing fairly well for not having a tail, still upright, and floating near the top, 

in this case, what preventative measeure can i take to make sure my other fish are not infected?water changes? medicate the water? salt?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

what you mean "fell off"?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Water changes will slow transmission of most diseases by diluting the "vector". UV sterilizers are good. 

the problem with treating the tank is that you don't know what to treat for. 

Usually isolating the sick fish is small tank is the best thing you can do for the rest of the fish.


----------



## LS70 (Jun 3, 2006)

did a water change on my main tank, took the little guy out, he no longer has a tail, just a stump, but he still has alot of life in him. swims around as if he has a tail. 

i will monitor the others to see how they do, i noticed that my blue peacock has a small white spot under the mouth now, have to watch that now.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

White spot near the mouth make me think columnaris, nasty stuff. http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/Columnaris.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

yeeesh. Columnaris is NASTY. can wipe your tank out clean in a few days...read as two to three days.


----------

